# How long is orientation?



## Sanders (Nov 14, 2015)

Hi guys!

I am currently a full time college student in Riverside but I am originally from San Francisco.I recently passed the NREMT and got my ambulance lisence, livescan, registered with the county and all that good stuff that cost an arm and a leg lol I'm now looking for jobs.I was looking into AMR, Care and Mission.It's my dream to work for AMR.The thing is that orientation for AMR is 2 weeks m-f 8am to 5pm and I cannot possibly afford to lose 2 whole weeks of school.Some of you may suggest that I should go through orientation during winter break or such but it is not possible.I live in the dorms so I get kicked out of here during break and must go back to the Bay.Care only has 5 days orientation ( I'm willing to miss 5 days of school ) but the problem is that they're hiring in Orange which is a bit of a drive. As for Mission, they did not answer my calls so I have yet to find out.Is there any other company around the Riverside area that has a 5 day orientation? 

Thanks!


----------



## jgmedic (Nov 16, 2015)

Just so you know, you are also going to have to miss school for your FTO time most likely as well, depending on what shift you are assigned to. Any friends you could crash with over break, that is if the company has orientation during that time. Most orientations are not scheduled based on your school schedule. My AMR orientation was one week in Rancho, and then one day in Hemet before being assigned to FTO.


----------



## BASICallyEMT (Nov 16, 2015)

Unfortunately, there doesn't seem to be enough free time In your schedule to complete an AMR hiring process. Part timers also have to work a mandatory  3 shifts per month. Your FTO time after orientation will last about a month. And it seems we have a new policy for which new hires must now complete 6 months of attendant only BLS time before they can work ALS.


----------



## escapedcaliFF (Nov 16, 2015)

Truth is AMR will have your spot filled before you even get off the phone with them if you say your trying to balance school and orientation time.


----------



## Sanders (Nov 16, 2015)

Thanks for the replies guys! It's a little frustrating because I went to EMT school for a year and paid a bit much to get all my paper work and certifications/live scan/ambulance license etc. Now it feels like I did it for no reason because I can't get a job.

I was aware of the three shifts a month which I can easily complete.My class schedule for the next quarter seems to be m-f 11am-3pm. Do you think that wouldn't allow to do the FTO time? Are they able to be done on a weekend? (I am clueless..)

If anything, what do you all suggest I do with my EMT certification?Maybe an IFT company? I'm conflicted.

Thanks again!


----------



## EMT707 (Nov 16, 2015)

Plenty of IFT companies will work around your schedule and do on the job orientation and FTO. The bigger places and 911 companies will most likely not. They usually always have the creme of the crop standing in line or scratching at the doors rather and to many who will bend over backward to rearrange their lives for the job. It's just how it is. When your ready to devote the time and effort into AMR's hiring process, I'm sure they will be hiring.


----------



## FoleyArtist (Nov 17, 2015)

and just fyi, since you expressed interest in CARE. even though orientation is 5 days, like other suggested there's fto time. and all new hires start off giving full time availability. you have to give 5 days available. 

Try Emergency ambulance in brea. last i heard they hire part time. i had a ride along end up there years back as a part timer. he had a busy schedule too he was pre-med student. its a mix of 24s and day cars. IFT/911


----------



## CodeBru1984 (Nov 19, 2015)

Would you be content with working special event EMS until you finish school? I know there are some non transport special event EMS companies in SoCal that might work with your schedule. Emergency 1 Response, with headquarters based out of Los Angeles County comes to mind. A former coworker of mine works there part time, in addition to being a full time transport EMT and he loves it.


----------

